# emul unix che non esiste perchè non può esistere[risolto]

## manang

salve, forse è vecchio come argomento

ma esiste un emulatore per unix?posso in qualche maniera usare i programmi di mac os x o simili?grazie

----------

## lavish

"emulatore unix per usare i programmi di macosx e simili" ma di cosa stiamo parlando?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se intendi i vecchi formati binari (tipo gli eseguibili COFF) il progetto è morto nel passaggio ai kernel 2.2 , mi pare che abbia avuto prosieguo solo in uno dei BSD.

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se intendi i vecchi formati binari (tipo gli eseguibili COFF) [...]

 

Visto che parla di OSX non credo proprio, ma continuo a non avere idea di cosa intenda  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

L'impressione che mi sono fatto io (non ho idea di quanto sia aderente alla realtà) è che voglia far girare sw per os x in linux ...

Ma prima di lanciarci in voli pindarici forse è meglio se aspettiamo ragguagli dal diretto interessato  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma prima di lanciarci in voli pindarici forse è meglio se aspettiamo ragguagli dal diretto interessato 

 

... concordo, ma potremmo anche organizzare un concorso a premi per vedere cosa intendeva realmente   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Perché non c'era già il concorso?

----------

## manang

scusate, non mi sono spiegato

insomma

se volessi far girare un qualsiasi software fatto per mac su linux come faccio?

----------

## comio

 *manang wrote:*   

> scusate, non mi sono spiegato
> 
> insomma
> 
> se volessi far girare un qualsiasi software fatto per mac su linux come faccio?

 

lo ricompili... dato che la comunità mac os depreda facilmente da quella linux (cups insegna...)...

ciao

luigi

----------

## Kernel78

 *manang wrote:*   

> scusate, non mi sono spiegato
> 
> insomma
> 
> se volessi far girare un qualsiasi software fatto per mac su linux come faccio?

 

Avevo indovinato io  :Cool: 

----------

## comio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *manang wrote:*   scusate, non mi sono spiegato
> 
> insomma
> 
> se volessi far girare un qualsiasi software fatto per mac su linux come faccio? 
> ...

 

ritornando a unix... cosa è unix? Unix NON ESISTE... questo deve essere chiaro. è una certificazione di interoperabilità (l'ho scritta bene?) in cui è garantita l'aderenza a degli standard (Posix SUSv3, Single Unix Specification v3) ed il passaggio presso l'ente di certificazione (OpenGroup).

Se l'aderenza Posix non è un problema (anche windows è Posix!*), infatti Linux ha una (la) ottima implementazione, costituita da un buon supporto kernel, una buona shell, una buona libreria, ed un buon compilatore, non è così ovvia la certificazione OpenGroup... infatti Linux non è Unix... perché nessuno sottopone la distribuzione alla certificazione. A rigore non si dovrebbe paralre di Linux ma di una Distribuzione in particolare, dato che la certificazione mette vincoli anche sul dove le cose si trovano. OSX è uno Unix certificato da OpenGroup (Apple ha pagato l'iter) per renderlo più appetibile al server mainstream. Secondo me non serve a molto quello che hanno fatto... ma è una mia opinione.

Se si analizza OSX si nota che compilatori, librerie, ... praticamente sono presi o da (Free?)BSD/BSD4.4Lite oppure da Linux oppure da GNU. Per il Posix come sia fatto il kernel o come sia l'interfaccia GUI non ha nessuna importanza. Avere i thread, piuttsto, o la gestione dei segnali e semafori, piuttosto che una shell sh invece ha importanza.

Cosa volevo dire. Che parlare di emulazione unix non solo è confuso ma a dir poco sbagliato (e sono buono)... perché non può essere emulato qualcosa che non è definito.

La compatibilità dei formati A.OUT, COFF, S-Record ( :Wink: ), quello che volete non è un problema di emulazione. ma semplicemente un problema di loader e linking. Ha senso abbandonare i vari formati dato alla fine se è producibile un A.OUT... tanto vale rilinkare e fare un ELF che è più facile da gestire (e compatto...). Tutti gli unix oramai usano ELF... fate un po' voi: chi emula chi?

Caso particolare è Free/Open/Net/BSD che hanno (almeno su x86) la compatibilità Linux. Qui si parla di vera e propria emulazione dato che emulano il metodo di chiamata (syscall) del sistema Linux. Le syscall... non sono standardizzate da Posix... Per BSD emulare direttamente Linux permette di accedere ad un certo parco di strumenti (scientifici) distribuiti solo come ELF (matlab per esempio, almeno una volta, ora non so).

dopo queste note sgrammaticate vado a dormire

ciao

luigi

(*) Sotto kernel NT era disponibile una DLL chiamata Posix... ed una volta c'era il Trumpet WinSock che aggiungeva qualcosa di posix (indovinate...). Inoltre Cygwin è a tutti gli effetti un sottosistema Posix per WNT.

*

----------

## lavish

Prego manang editare il titolo del thread e pensare fino a 10 prima di postare la prossima volta, thanks  :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

Dopo lo sfoggio di competenze di Mr."oscilloscopio" Comio  :Wink:   :Cool:  , da abbastanza ignorante in materia lancio i miei 2 centesimi:

SheepShaver (Open Source PowerPC MacOS run-time environment)

Magari fa al caso tuo  :Razz: 

----------

